# Another great reason to do it your self



## ksmattfish (May 11, 2004)

I did a portrait shoot last week where I shot 2 rolls of color, and 1 roll of BW.  Normally I do the BW processing and give them back contact sheets.  But since I had to go to the lab for C41 dev, I just got them 4"x5" proofs, and to make things extra easy on me, I tossed in the BW too.  

It's been a while since I've had any lab processing done, and now I remember why I don't like to deal with it.  Now I go to both of the intown "pro" labs, and I have this same problem at both of them.  

First of all scratches on the film.  I never get scratches on my BW roll film when I develop it at home, but I swear that every color roll and BW machine processed roll has those tiny little scratches that run lengthwise on the film.  You can't see it at 4x5, but they are definately there at 8x10.  With 35mm at least they can be spotted out pretty good, but it takes a steady hand to make it look good on a MF print.

Second of all, why don't they listen to me?  I ordered 4"x5" proof prints because I'm shooting 6x7cm, and they said that was okay with both color and BW.  The guy at the counter even puts 4x5 on the labels.  So I get back the color in 4x5, and the BW in 4x6 (which is slightly cropped).  No biggie, but annoying.  Then I order a couple of color 8"x10" prints for my portfolio.  It said 8"x10" on the labels, so what did I get back?  8"x12" prints.  6x7cm enlarges to an 8x10!!!  They had to crop it to make it an 8x12, and since it's a crop they had to zoom in, and now I can't even cut off the extra 2".  Once again, not really a big deal, not even worth complaining and getting it redone.  Much easier just to find a new lab; I don't do much color anyway, just as easy to send it off.   

Do it yourself; the dignity alone is worth it.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2004)

I think you should definitely take it back and have them redo it.  They screwed up, they should fix it, for free of course.  Unless you're worried about them handling your negs again, which I could understand... ugh. labs...


----------



## cypilk (May 12, 2004)

heh..now it makes me not want to go to a lab and print my negs.... how do you do it yourself..do you have your own darkroom?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I think you should definitely take it back and have them redo it.  They screwed up, they should fix it, for free of course.  Unless you're worried about them handling your negs again, which I could understand... ugh. labs...



The thing is I had conversations with the counter people about the whole 4x5 vs 4x6 and 8x10 vs 8x12 thing, and it was written on the labels, and it still got done wrong.  In this case, it's not a big deal, I can use the missized prints, but I have no confidence in my local "pro" labs.  I mean, can't they follow simple directions?  Apparently the lab people are just changing orders, cropping prints, because they think they know better?  In any event, I am done trying to support my local labs.  Bah, it's just frustrating, because I prefer to support local businesses, but when the local choices are lame, what can I do?

Anyway, just me bitching.  I'm able to do 99% of what I need done in my own darkroom anyway.


----------



## terri (May 12, 2004)

Ugh, this thread brings back memories of our wedding-shoot days....how I DON'T miss them!!   

Every freakin' time there was going to be one thing wrong or another....I recall the hubby trying to save time letting them do the B&W stuff as well, then having to spend an entire Saturday in his darkroom at work to re-do virtually all of them, anyway.   Granted, he's a freaky perfectionist,   but - I'm just saying.   He shouldn't have HAD to.


----------



## TheProf (May 12, 2004)

I feel your pain Matt.  Last month I had shot slides of all my work to drop off at a few Galleries in New York. Which I was leaving for the next day.  I had to have 6 sets so I just shot 6 of each rather that get slide dupes. 

Ok granted I live in a third world country where your lucky to even find a place to do slides.  But this a "Pro Lab"   I brought them in and explained to the guy that my life was on these rolls and I could not afford any mess ups.  I even told him I would pay extra if he could take special care of them.  
Well I come back the next day and pick up my slides put them on the light table and low and behold one roll all the frames were cut in half! and on top of that 4 slides are completely missing. They loaded it wrong in the cutter and bam there goes my roll.  The final kicker was that he still made me pay!! Well needless to say I wasnt very happy, and he got to hear all about it  .  Wish there was a way to do E6 at home.  That or I wish Galleries would get with the times and let you submit digital.


----------



## oriecat (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty weird with the galleries.   The one I volunteer for had recently started allowing people to send in a cd-rom instead of slides, then last Saturday when I was sitting, I noticed that that part of the how to submit work sheets had all been crossed off, so they apparently backtracked...


----------



## ksmattfish (May 12, 2004)

Just now I'm in the darkroom printing, and I notice this nasty, rubber roller skid mark running along the film.  These guys are butchers!  BUTCHERSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (May 12, 2004)

The rubber skid marks are from crap on the rollers. I would take the film back to the lab and show it to the owner or manager. They need to be aware that the machines aren't being cleaned properly. Unfortunately, all labs use similar bags that have a damage disclaimer on them. Basically that if they screw up your film, they only have to reimburse you the film costs.  :cry:


----------



## havoc (May 12, 2004)

Can anyone say Molotov Cocktail? Especally you Proff, living in a 3rd world country and all, you would prolly get away with it LOL


----------



## Walt (May 12, 2004)

Kind of makes you wonder how they can be refered to as "pro labs"! I hate making a fuss but more and more lately when I get lousy service I, politely, let people know about it. Dam you Home Depot!!! Ooopps, starting to go off on a tangent! :roll:


----------

